# Bones in raw salmon ok?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've been mixing some canned salmon in with my dogs' kibble, but my M-I-L tells me I need to pick the vertibrae out or they could choke. True? 








#note: edited for spelling


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't pick out them out and never had a problem.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

no. the bones in canned fish are entirely edible.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just to clarify ...

Canned fish is COOKED - not raw.

But the bones are still ok for the dogs.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I love to eat the bones in the canned salmon. I imagine they are fine for the dogs!

When I was a kid my mom made a lot of salmon patties and she geve me the bones when she was mixing. I am thinking that sounds pretty strange now! But when your a kid, what do ya know?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I used to make a mean salmon quiche out of canned salmon. Never once picked out the bones. Used to get compliments all the time. My friends never realized they were chomping on bone too!


----------

